
Abandoned Computer Store Is a Time Capsule of Early 2000s Tech - xx__yy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxe3k9/this-abandoned-computer-store-is-a-time-capsule-of-early-2000s-tech
======
4cao
It was an outlet, so most of the stuff is likely even older. For example there
are Pro AudioSpectrum 16 boxes, [1] that's mid-1990s I think (I was on the
lookout for Gravis Ultrasound).

The reason the inventory was not liquidated earlier was apparently that the
owner was involved in complicated litigation.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Vision_Pro_AudioSpectrum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Vision_Pro_AudioSpectrum)

------
ornornor
Amazing. It’s like one day in 2002 they just got up, left the store, and never
came back.

I wonder how the store isn’t more derelict from water leaks no one spotted or
how none of the windows (The physical ones, Microsoft’s has been broken for a
looooong time) are broken.

~~~
rasz
The most amazing is how owner of the property let it sit for 20 years.

------
didgeoridoo
Those Holstein-patterned Gateway boxes really bring me back...

------
mead5432
I wonder if they’ve got a new, IBM Model M keyboard in there...

~~~
jedberg
You’d have to buy your own PS/2 to USB adapter to get it to work. :)

~~~
DrScump
So called "Wedge Savers" are quite common. I own a few for adapting older
keyboard wedge devices like barcode and magnetic strip scanners into USB
devices.

------
winrid
Imagine the smell!

